# MiniDSP oscillation whistling



## sfdoddsy (Oct 18, 2007)

My MiniDSP has developed an annoying quirk. WHen there is no input signal, they produce a a high pitched 'whistling' sound.

This happens even when the preamp is unplugged.

I've tried it with a couple of different units and the same thing happens.

The MiniDSP is powered from the USB port on my Mac Mini. Changing ports doesn't help.

However, if I power the MiniDSP from the USB port on my prepro (Anthem MRX700), everything is fine.

It feels like some issue with the Mac Mini and the MiniDSP, but has anyone had something similar?


----------

